# June 2000 Nissan Sentra GXE 1.8



## sjhdlp (Sep 14, 2012)

Help! June 2000 Nissan Sentra GXE, Automatic, AC, 1.8. Car turns over but won't start, I've checked fuses, wiring, connections, battery. Hooked up Snapon scanner, but the ECU will not communicate with scanner. I've replaced crankshaft & camshaft sensor, & the ECU, still won't turn over or communicate with the scanner. I also replaced battery in the key fob (the doors lock & unlock, but the trunk & the panic buttons don't work) After battery was replaced in key fob car started for about 10-15 seconds then shut off & it still only cranks but won't turn over. Any suggestions on what to try next? Any help will be grealty appreciated. Thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi sjhdlp

Do you have the right key for the scanner ? What error codes is the scanner giving you ? 


Check the ecm fuse and the ignition relays. Do a continuity test with your DVOM from the ALDL connector to the ECM molex connector. 


To get the codes out manually turn ignition on (engine off) wait 3 seconds and then pump the gas pedal 5 times within 10 second period. Release the gas pedal and with ignition still on count another 7 seconds, after 7 seconds has passed press down the gas pedal for another 10 seconds, the check engine light will begin to flash starting off the diagnostics. 


Note: If the check engine light begins to flash on/off in quick succession there are no codes within the ecm memory. If there are codes stored the computer will flash the code 3 times and move on to the next code, count the number of on/off flashes for each diagnostic code. The computer will repeat the cycle when no other codes are stored. 



post bck your findings.


----------



## sjhdlp (Sep 14, 2012)

using right key only thing scanner says is no communication. I've checked ecm fuse haven't checked ign relays (not sure where their located) any idea. I will try the manual approach for codes will let you know.


----------



## sjhdlp (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok tried to manually get codes, no luck as the engine light in dash doesn't even come on. car turns over but still doesn't start. Has no spark @ any of the coils. Plugs & coils are ok. Replaced ECU with a new one from dealer. still doesn't communicate or start. Any more ideas?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Have you tested the voltages going to the ALDL connector ?


----------

